# Abandoned Theatre, April 2013



## Wakey Lad (Apr 1, 2013)

The Theatre opened in 1894 could originally seat 2000 people. In 1911 the auditorium was reconstructed, it remained the leading theatre in the area until 1930.

New owners took over and it was converted into a cinema, however, some use was made of the stage over the years.

It was closed in June 1955, but reopened under an independent chain shortly after. It became a bingo club in the mid 1960’s, when the bingo operation was moved from a nearby Theatre. The last use of the stage was in 1966. 

In the 1990’s it became a Gala Bingo Club, and remained so until they moved to a purpose built bingo club in another part of town a few years later.

The building was designated a Grade II Listed building by English Heritage shortly after it closed.

First attempt at light painting - Most of this building is in total darkness, which is something totally new to me. Really grand place this - Sad to see it in this condition.









































































Thanks for looking​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow, thats gorgeous!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Absolutely fantasmigorical! love it love it!:notworthy:


----------



## skankypants (Apr 1, 2013)

Very impressive,great shots..


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice dude!


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 1, 2013)

Love it well done


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 1, 2013)

Love it, your shots are just 1st class, fitting place i think, bravo !


----------



## HughieD (Apr 1, 2013)

Fantastic place and ace photos in very low light. Top job Wakey Lad!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 2, 2013)

this is awesome, thanks for sharing these great shots of this fascinating place.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 2, 2013)

Good grief! That is one UGLY building but internally it looks awesome. Great photos there matey! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 2, 2013)

Ace good one, a few have been hitting here lately was thinking of going other day , wish I had now after seeing this, real nice work!


----------



## sonyes (Apr 3, 2013)

Beautiful!! Great shots as usual.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 3, 2013)

That must have been a splendid theatre in its day!thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wilbo (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks like an awesome place and wicked photos dude


----------



## Wakey Lad (Apr 3, 2013)

Cheers folks - Tis a bit special this one


----------

